# gaswolke dampfwolke.....?



## stpauli (27. Januar 2009)

hi !

was bringen die wolken eigentlich einem ingi? kann man die sammeln wenn ja wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ty


----------



## vickie (27. Januar 2009)

Ja die kannst du sammeln.
Dazu musst du dir so ein Gerät bauen womit du die Wolken einsaugen kannst.....

Edit: FIRST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (27. Januar 2009)

und um die frage zu beantorten WIE

3 threads vor dir war das selbe Thema schonmal..

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=79988


----------

